# Iowa Whitetail



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Purcased my tag at 5am this morning and had this guy shot by 7:10am, saw roughly 70 deer today, it was an awesome day. Took a guy from work on his first ever whitetail hunt, he shot at a few but never hit any.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Fowler, your state and mine seem to be where every professional person with money to burn from both coasts wants to come to hunt for your buck's dad, so I hope you got him on land that you either own or will have access to for many years to come....as far as you know.

You and I know all too well what the Nodak people are just starting to deal with......but unfortunately it's too late for us!

Hate to hear about a guy launching slugs through the timber without hitting their mark, but I guess it happens. Maybe invite him to the range with you sometime soon. The only thing I hate more than outfitters paying BIG money to lease good timber is wounding deer! :wink:

Congrats on your buck! But if you DON'T own the land, and you saw 70 deer in just over an hour, be sure not to let anyone know where you were! Take that from someone who's seen what can happen. A co-worker of a buddy killed a VERY nice buck a few years ago. It field dressed over 300 pounds and had a rack to match...so an outfitter leased the 160 acres he killed it on out from under him for $15,000 the following year.

So be careful!


----------

